# Atlas Mason Error



## awilliams (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys, my MIL bought an old Atlas jar at an auction.  The tag said "Antique Amber Jar".  After she brought it home and showed it to me, I realized that it is not amber colored.  So I deemed it worthless...oh well, right?  Well, as I was about to put it up with all my other worthless jars, I noticed a small error on it.  There isn't a crossbar in the letter "A" in the word MASON.  I've looked in my Redbook and can't find this error.  Can anyone help me?  Thanks!

 Amber


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 8, 2011)

Any chance of getting picture?   I am wondering about the color you mentioned.....and get a good look at that error

    Thanks in advance

     David


----------



## awilliams (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi David.  Here are some pictures.  I really don't think it is "amber" colored because the coloring is concentrated around the embossing and is streaky.  It looks like stains of some sort.  But I've looked throughout my redbook 9 and can't find this specific error.


----------



## awilliams (Jun 8, 2011)

Bottom


----------



## awilliams (Jun 8, 2011)

Error


----------



## awilliams (Jun 8, 2011)

Last One


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

Interesting, I just went thru all on e-bay and they all had the line across the A, interested to see what the bottle geniuses say.....jim


----------



## awilliams (Jun 8, 2011)

I know, right?  I have several fruit jar books (even thought I am a medicine bottle kind of gal) and I couldn't find anything!


----------



## coreya (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats a neat jar, Its an unlisted error (at least in red book 9) of a #133 Atlas HA Mason (dropped A) and without the error is worth a buck or so, with the error who knows!! as its a relatively modern jar (1940's +) Great find


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2011)

It would have been an easy fix. Maybe that the one off test run that got taken home. It definitely doesn't look like just a weak impression.
 Very cool.


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> It would have been an easy fix. Maybe that the one off test run that got taken home. It definitely doesn't look like just a weak impression.
> Very cool.


 I agree Eric, the embossing is very strong all over that thing, it's just missing that darn cross bar...


----------



## awilliams (Jun 9, 2011)

How would I clean this sucker??  The yellow stains (rust?) won't come out.  Any suggestions or tricks?


----------



## awilliams (Jun 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> It would have been an easy fix. Maybe that the one off test run that got taken home. It definitely doesn't look like just a weak impression.
> Very cool.


 
 No you are right, the embossing is real strong, almost too strong.  Any chance it's a fake?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd guess no. 
 At the time I would guess that 12 or more molds were made and this was a fluke. It would depend on the machine and Red Matthews would know more. My guess is one of the molds just came out this way and they had to fix just the one.


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  awilliams
> 
> How would I clean this sucker??  The yellow stains (rust?) won't come out.  Any suggestions or tricks?


 soak it in CLR...


----------

